# Camping Marjal Guardamar



## MIKEJ

We normally winter at Torre del Mar but are thinking of going to Camping Marjal Guardamar this year. Can anybody give me any information on this site for a winter stay. General opinion of the site. What sort of temperatures can we expect. What size satellite dish is required (we normally need a 1.1). Thanks.


----------



## Grizzly

I would make sure you book ahead. We tried there on 7th February and were laughed at for even thinking of staying. A couple we talked to in the check-in queue had booked a year ahead. They could not even offer us an overnight pitch.

It did look very busy with what we would consider over-crowded pitches, but clean and well-organised- and it is an ACSI site.

G


----------



## peedee

If your into over wintering in Spain there are worse sites. I would rate it a much better site than Torre del Mar but you do not have the town or beach on your doorstep like Torre. I would imagine the temperatures are very much the same as Torre. The town centre is about 3 miles away, not so good as Torre from the one visit we made, you need a bike. The beach about 15 minutes walk. 

Cannot fault the site, good sized fully serviced pitch including piped TV so you won't need a dish but you do need satellite quality cable to connect up to the Tv point which has BBC1 and ITV channels on it.

I liked the site but not the area, Cavaqueen is the one to PM for another viewpoint.

peedee


----------



## jonandjules

We were exploring that way a month ago and pulled in to this campsite - yes it looks clean and tidy......but......packed! They had a couple of spaces so we had a good look but we just felt that everyone was camped on top of each other, no space, no privacy.....looked like a gypsy camp to our eyes.


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there,

I am on my 3rd winter in Marjal and love it, I am told it is fully booked for this winter if you want to stay for 6 months, but you may get lucky if you want to stay for a shorter period.

The pitches start from 90 square meters, which I would say isn't a bad size, yes it does look as though you are cramped together, but doesn't every campsite that is full up look the same ?

I have previously posted that Marjal are opening a new campsite a bit further inland in December, www.marjalcostablanca.com, it is going to be a very big site, which will be of a very high standard, and cheaper than here.

I have been told that the old site will accept ACSI after the new site is open, but it will only be in the overflow area where there is no TV, serviced pitches or wifi, but the new site will accept ACSI for every pitch (there will be an extra charge for the larger pitches (up to 160 square meters)

Once the new site is up and running I believe that some from here will move because of the lower cost, that will free up some pitches here.

If there are any questions you want to ask please fire away

Cavaqueen


----------



## MicknPat

MIKEJ said:


> We normally winter at Torre del Mar but are thinking of going to Camping Marjal Guardamar this year. Can anybody give me any information on this site for a winter stay. General opinion of the site. What sort of temperatures can we expect. What size satellite dish is required (we normally need a 1.1). Thanks.


Hi MIKEJ,

We are currently on Camping Marjal and have been since Jan.

The weather since then has gradually been improving, cold at night, sunny during the day but still cool due to the wind.......when the wind drops we are in heaven.

ALL pitches are fully serviced and have satellite TV. ( ITV1&2 BBC 1&2)

Booking, now most if not ALL pitches here appear to be 'owned' by UK or foreign snow birds and as they leave they book for the next year again and again, so if you get a pitch its pot luck.

The good news is the Marjal Group are building a new supa dupa site just 14 miles from Camping Marjal called Marjal Costa Blanca see this link >> Click here << and opens DEC 2011.

Now if you visit the link be careful as they have used some pictures from Camping Marjal , but look at the offer they are making for early booking €245 per month we are currently paying €404 + electric.

Mick


----------



## MicknPat

MIKEJ,

If you are lucky enough to book a pitch on Camping Marjal make sure its isn't one near the sites entrance / exit.

WHY?

Both the entrance / exit have a simple security barriers that operate with a plastic card, credit card sized that you have to 'swipe' through a slot, simple.

NO, the site at present is infested with several no brain, bone idle morons who either cannot operate the system or feel it is beneath them to use such a contraption so what do they do??

SOUND their vehicle horn until someone in reception opens the barrier for them :evil: 

We came to Spain and to Camping Marjal for peace and quiet, the sun and just to chill out, not to hear PEEP, PEEP, PEEP several times a day.


----------



## Marjal

MicknPat said:


> MIKEJ,
> 
> If you are lucky enough to book a pitch on Camping Marjal make sure its isn't one near the sites entrance / exit.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Both the entrance / exit have a simple security barriers that operate with a plastic card, credit card sized that you have to 'swipe' through a slot, simple.
> 
> NO, the site at present is infested with several no brain, bone idle morons who either cannot operate the system or feel it is beneath them to use such a contraption so what do they do??
> 
> SOUND their vehicle horn until someone in reception opens the barrier for them :evil:
> 
> We came to Spain and to Camping Marjal for peace and quiet, the sun and just to chill out, not to hear PEEP, PEEP, PEEP several times a day.


Dear Mick, we are really sorry for the peep peeps. In a couple of months we will have a brand new state-of-the art plate reader with which we will hopefully end with the peeps by directly opening the barrier to the vehicles with a registered plate in our data base.

We apologise for any external inconveniences.


----------



## MicknPat

Marjal said:


> Dear Mick, we are really sorry for the peep peeps. In a couple of months we will have a brand new state-of-the art plate reader with which we will hopefully end with the peeps by directly opening the barrier to the vehicles with a registered plate in our data base.
> 
> We apologise for any external inconveniences.


Dear Marjal Staff Member,

Thank you for your reply, my posting on this forum was NOT directed at yourselves but at the few persons already mentioned, however I am somewhat concerned that your camp site security can so easily be breached by the toot of a horn 

We have watched site members, one in particular a gentleman in a Swiss registered white estate car who sometimes uses his card and on other days makes NO ATTEMPT just toots his horn.

I have spoken to some of these people but then I am at a loss when they inform me that the reception staff told them to toot because the computer that operates the barrier system was faulty and was* to be repaired that afternoon.*

That incident occurred last week.

I am sure that the problem isn't the barrier or its computer but it's the members who are NOT inserting their card properly having never been told or shown the correct way.

When they toot how about a reception staff member goes out and shows them how to operate the barrier, now isn't that a good simple idea? 

Mick


----------



## Marjal

It is true that the barrier does not work properly sometimes, but I have spoken to reception and they told me that they never tell people to beep, as it also bothers them. And they also always check if the vehicles belong to guests. 

If people keep horning it is because they got used to it, and it is difficult to change people's habits.

Fortunately all the peeps will come to an end with the new automated barrier


----------



## Andysam

See peeps, simples 8)


----------



## peedee

Sounds like a good solution, I wished everyone would do it. If your in a RHD vehicle and your passenger cannot reach or there is no passenger this will be brilliant. I have certainly been very impressed with Eurotunnels system of vehicle recognition.

peedee


----------



## Marjal

Dear all, this is just to let you know that the Tropical Swimming pool in our Guardamar campsite is now open and featuring some more fun!

http://www.facebook.com/v/124996880910011


----------



## hymermick1

Hi, Were on camping Marjal now using Acsi 15 Euros per night we had the choice of pitches. The site was fine when we arrived a week ago but at the weekend when the Spanish arrived enn masse it quickly deteriated. Dogs barking day & night,dog poo on the path where children are playing constantly,no hot water in sinks or showers. Your van also gets covered in dust from the road outside the campsite.If you want to use any of the facilities you have to buy a wrist band refundable cost 10Euros. Also you have to wear a swimming cap and flip flop shoes in the indoor swimming pool, if you do not have them they are available at a cost of 2 Euros each. We think the site is over rated and there are far better sites in spain. Having said this if you choose a pitch away from the road you may not get covered with dust unlike us.


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there Hymermick1,

Sorry to hear that you are not enjoying your stay at Marjal, this time of the year, as in most Spanish campsites, most of the winter residents have gone home and the locals start using the site for the weekends and public holidays. If you have a problem with noise the rule is that all noise must stop at midnight, just tell reception and they will sort it out. If you want a really quiet holiday then my advise would be to avoid this time of the year, or try to get onto a site that doesn't cater for kids.

We have had three good quiet winters here, as there were hardly any kids, just us old retired wrinkleys !!!!


I don't know which shower block you are using, but I have never had a problem with no hot water, as they are solar powered and powered by electric or gas. Again, tell reception that there is a problem, they are really helpful.

hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## hymermick1

Hi Cavaqueen, I think you have missed my point,there was no problem with the children playing it was the dog mess on the road where they were playing. Also I was making a point that you can use the Acsi card at the present time and on any pitch with full facilities. There is a problem with dust from the outside road if you are pitched along that side.If I was not entirely happy here I would have gone by now.


----------



## cabby

I think I must have missed the point as well then, as all I could deduce was that you were most unhappy on the site.As Cavaqueen said, if there is a problem go and tell the staff and get it sorted, if you don't like the pitch see if you can move to another one. simples. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## MicknPat

Hi there Hymermick1,

We haven't stayed on to many Spanish sites but all those so far appear to use the same material for the pitches which when dry creates dust and when it rains it splashes the same stuff all up your motor home, that is why you will see a number of the pitches covered with the green plastic ground sheet which unfortunately you have to buy yourself, but the price at the sites supermarket will take some beating. 

Dog mess, I'm reliably informed that if you report the 'offender' to reception they will be thrown off the site. 

Mick & Pat


----------



## peedee

In doesn't matter what coastal site you are on at the weekend, its the same as here in UK, folk like to get away and they will always fill up. Yes the Spanish can be especially noisy, try a site in August!!! I have always adopted the attitude if you cannot beat them join them. Take a siesta in the afternoon and stay up late :lol: 

peedee


----------



## Grotty

Barrier currently (as of last week) does not operate reliably with the swipe card - we didnt peep, just waved til reception noticed us.
The outdoor pools still have notice on the gate, "closed except for sunbathing", the outside bar is unmanned, and alternate gates are padlocked. Obviously outdoor pool is still a bit nippy.
The indoor pool is not suitable for small children, being 6 foot deep, and marked in lanes.
The jacuzzi would be suitable - except for the rules : no under 8 yr olds. We had a argument which escalated up to the manager over this - we were not disturbing anybody and other parents wanted to bring their kids in too. If the management feel kids are disruptive to the tranquility of a jacuzzi they are off their rocker, but could introduce time bands for adult only sessions if they wanted to instead of just being nasty to us.
Advertised opening times are from 9am, however pools were not unlocked until 11am - even the infant playground was locked til gone 11am one morning. 
The playground itself is basic, with broken equipment.
On the plus side, all the facilities were spotless, and the restaurant had nice food, if a bit pricey - €7 for a plate of grilled veg
There are no vegetarian options on the fixed menus.


----------



## Marjal

Dear Grotty, here we will try to answer your questions and complaints.

*Barrier currently (as of last week) does not operate reliably with the swipe card - we didnt peep, just waved til reception noticed us. *

It is nice from you that you didn´t peep. The swipe card system will be replaced by the plate number reader system, that should end the barrier issue.

*The outdoor pools still have notice on the gate, "closed except for sunbathing", the outside bar is unmanned, and alternate gates are padlocked. Obviously outdoor pool is still a bit nippy. *

Outdoor pool is open from June to September, and some days during Easter Holidays. The Pool Bar has been open from the 21st to the 25th of April and from the 30th to the 2nd of May, It will also be open every weekend in May. And after the 15th of June it is open every day. You are free to use the indoor swimming pool, as you said water is still a bit nippy outside. The door nearby the bar is locked in order to prevent non-guests to access the swimming pool, it is always open when the swimming pool is. The other door is always open from 11 am to 8 pm. If you find it close at an opening hour, please tell reception, they will open it for you.

*The indoor pool is not suitable for small children, being 6 foot deep, and marked in lanes. *

All swimming pools are suitable for children (under 16 yrs) only if accompanied by an adult all time

*The jacuzzi would be suitable - except for the rules: no under 8 yr olds. We had a argument which escalated up to the manager over this - we were not disturbing anybody and other parents wanted to bring their kids in too. If the management feel kids are disruptive to the tranquility of a jacuzzi they are off their rocker, but could introduce time bands for adult only sessions if they wanted to instead of just being nasty to us. *

The matter here is not about kids disturbing, it is about kids' health and safety. The Jacuzzi is too hot for children (36ºC) and not safe for them, not only because of the heat, which can cause them serious health issues but also for the chemicals in the water and for some bacteria which have no effect on adults but which can affect weaker immune systems. 
We are sorry if you felt some staff were nasty to you, they just pretended you to follow and accept the rules because they are there for a reason, in this case not for preventing disruptive kids to use the Jacuzzi but for their own safety

*Advertised opening times are from 9am, however pools were not unlocked until 11am - even the infant playground was locked til gone 11am one morning. *

We have no idea where you could have seen those advertised opening times you state, please let us know if we´ve missed a sign somewhere, because they are wrong. The playground's door is open at 11am, same time as the swimming pool. If you wish to use it earlier, please tell reception and they will open it for you.

*The playground itself is basic, with broken equipment.*

Our Campsite is 13 yrs old, the equipment on the playground is safe, it accomplishes all safety rules, as we are inspected every year. It is true that it is a bit deteriorated due to normal wear. We intend to renew all the playground for next year.

*On the plus side, all the facilities were spotless, and the restaurant had nice food, if a bit pricey - €7 for a plate of grilled veg 
There are no vegetarian options on the fixed menus.*

Thanks for the pluses, we try to improve our facilities and services every day. 
Here is a link to a daily menu http://www.restaurantemarjal.com/menus/menu-diario.pdf the menu changes every month, but we always try to offer an alternative for vegetarians, as well as we do for celiacs.
We hope this answer was helpful to you.


----------



## Grotty

Marjal said:


> The swipe card system will be replaced by the plate number reader system, that should end the barrier issue.


Nearly 2 months after original posts, I was just saying it hasnt been fixed yet.



Marjal said:


> The door nearby the bar is locked in order to prevent non-guests to access the swimming pool, it is always open when the swimming pool is.


...doesnt make sense - was always locked but would have been useful especially with a buggy, as it is the only route without steps.



Marjal said:


> All swimming pools are suitable for children (under 16 yrs) only if accompanied by an adult all time


Wrong - if its too deep for an adult to comfortably stand, it is not safe.


Marjal said:


> The Jacuzzi is too hot for children


Wrong, we specifically go to heated pools with babies, they cannot stand cold. In any case that is a matter for the responsible adults. Even believing your pathetic excuses, no under 8s? why that cutoff, why not 4, or 11, or ??? It is just an excuse.


Marjal said:


> in this case not for preventing disruptive kids to use the Jacuzzi but for their own safety


We were specifically told it was to allow the adults to relax, by a guy purporting to be the manager.



Marjal said:


> We have no idea where you could have seen those advertised opening times you state


The sheet is titled *ADDITIONAL INFORMATION*, at the bottom: 


ADDITIONAL INFORMATION said:


> *Openinghours Indoorpool, Spa & Sauna*
> Monday-Friday 9 - 22.30hs
> Indoorpool 10 - 14hs





Marjal said:


> Our Campsite is 13 yrs old, the equipment on the playground is safe, it accomplishes all safety rules, as we are inspected every year. It is true that it is a bit deteriorated due to normal wear.


 One child swing is missing the centre post, allowing children to fall through. Sand is not swept, is dirty. Landing from slides has worn into hollow. Handle for spring seats is missing on one side.
Tile steps into indoor pool are broken with sharp edges.
(photos available for all these points)



Marjal said:


> but we always try to offer an alternative for vegetarians,


I could not see any alternative, or even an attempt - you need to do better.
When we ordered tapas for my wife, and the menu del dia for me, hers came first before any of mine turned up, leaving me eating alone - the timing was lousy.

As to the other posts, yes the spacing of plots is tight. The larger units were practically touching.


----------



## sennen523

Hi MIKEJ,
We stayed at Marjal for seven nights in February this year, having booked with the C&CC Carefree.

We found the site clean and well managed.
Good Sat. connection on the pitch with full service points for water and grey waste.

The Site was packed and you seem very close to the next vans.

There was a continual noise from a "Battery manufacturing Factory" close to the site which apparently, you get used to if you stay for a long time! We didn't.

We didn't like the area but the beach is very good.

Like any site, you have to find out for yourself if you like it.
We woudn't go there again.
Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## montyswiper

Hi Mike,

We live very near to Guardamar and my partner lived in Camping Marjal for 2 years.

It is a very nice upmarket camp site just outside Guardamar, a nice small Spanish town.Gets extremely busy between November and March, so book early.Facilities include all flat pitches, bar/restaurant supermarket on site, gym and indoor pool.All nationalities.
Weather generally very good, sunny, but like everywhere, has its off days.
Cant really help on the dish, probably best ringing them. The number is (0034)966727070.Also, check their website.Hope this is of use.Regards


----------



## montyswiper

Hi Mike,

Just read some of the other comments and just to let you know that the battery factory is no longer there.No noise now from new owners.


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there Grotty,

I am on camping Marjal at the moment and have been for the past 6 months, I am sorry to hear that you didn't enjoy your stay, but there are some things that you have listed that I don't agree with.

You say in your second post about the barrier still not working after 2 months, this just isn't true, the barrier does fail occasionally, due to computer problems, but this is normally rectified within a few hours, if there are high winds they tie them open for health and safety reasons.

There are two gates to the outdoor pool, the one from the bar is kept locked except when the pool is fully open, and the one from the camp site, which is open from 11 am every day, which has no steps, and you can easily push a pushchair there, the outdoor pool is not open for swimming all year, it is just used for sunbathing out of season.
The indoor pool is open from 9am in the week, 10am on Saturday and Sunday, there are ramps leading into the indoor sports area, I have seen disabled people using the facilities.

We have visited the restaurant several times, and have found the staff very helpful, a friend who visited asked if they had any vegetarian dishes available, and was asked what she would like, you can't get any better than that...

With regards to the pitches, the smallest pitches on here are 90 square meters, I have been on sites where they start at 60 square meters, we find that our 90 meter is fine, we have a fifth wheeler, a Jovi tent, a cooking tent and our car on it !!! there are much lager pitches near the entrance, which are normally used by RV's.


As I have said in the past on this forum I have found that Marjal is one of the best campsites we have ever stayed on, it is clean and well maintained, and you couldn't wish for more helpful friendly staff.



Cavaqueen



I


----------



## hymermick1

Hi Cavaqueen, 
I dont think you can have stayed on many campsites in Spain if you think Marjal is one of the best. Ive been motorhoming in Spain for 25 years and I would not place Marjal in my top ten but then each to there own. I suppose having a fifth wheeler restricts your choice of sites. I would put Marjal on par with La Manga as both being very dusty sites.
Mick.


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi Hymer Mick,

As you say, each to their own with regards to campsites, we have not been touring as long as you have, but we have stayed at around 50 campsites in Spain, and Marjal is one of the cleanest, well maintained we have ever been on, if you know of better ones, please let us know, because we intend to keep on touring and would love to know of any of this standard and better, with regards to us having a fifth wheeler, it makes no difference, we are only 24 feet long.

thanks in advance for any info on good sites

Cavaqueen


----------

